# First apartment, NEED ADVICE



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been prepping for almost 2 years, and I've finally moved in to my own/first apartment with my girlfriend and my pitbull. I've got most of the basics covered, alot of flashlights, batteries, candles. Pretty good first aid kits. Qute a few different filtration devices, and ways to store Water, I am however lacking in the "weapons" category since I only own a small rifle, now, bunch of knives, while my gf has pepper spray and stun gun. I also lack food supplies. Bottom line is I don't have $ to expand, so my question is: tomorrow SHTF, I decide to bug in, what are steps I need to take? List your own scenarios!


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Supposed to say "Bow" after rifle. Lol.

Also I should add I live in the second floor,have a balcony. And live in the nicer suburbs of Dallas, but close to the highways.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats on the new place, tough to "prepare" in an apartment but it sounds like you have a good start, I am on the other end of the available space spectrum so others may have more useful tips for you.

I would try to grow some food if you are at all into that sort of thing, a balcony can be quite useful if done properly.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Congrats on the new place, tough to "prepare" in an apartment but it sounds like you have a good start, I am on the other end of the available space spectrum so others may have more useful tips for you.
> 
> I would try to grow some food if you are at all into that sort of thing, a balcony can be quite useful if done properly.


Thanks hermit, yeah I realize that. And as far a growing I don't think I have a "green thumb " but yeah there is that option. What security precautions would you take for example?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When we lived in an apartment food was the first thing on our list. Then I had K cut and fit all the windows with plywood so we could close up the apartment if SHTF.

You need to figure out what your priorities are should SHTF. Are weapons really needed if you don't have any food/stores to protect? (I am over simplifying things)


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Grimm said:


> When we lived in an apartment food was the first thing on our list. Then I had K cut and fit all the windows with plywood so we could close up the apartment if SHTF.
> 
> You need to figure out what your priorities are should SHTF. Are weapons really needed if you don't have any food/stores to protect? (I am over simplifying things)


Honestly weapons are the LAST thing on my mind, but security in the point of how do I prevent from getting into a situation where I would need a weapon.
I'd love to get loads of food supplies unfortunately I have little space and $!

I guess my question to you Grimm, is what would you do step by step, if SHTF, and you only have whats in your Apt. (Duct tape windows. Talk to neighbors) 
I need to write down a list so I at least can rehearse it in my head!

So do you keep precut wood for your doors an windows?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

gabedelgado said:


> Honestly weapons are the LAST thing on my mind, but security in the point of how do I prevent from getting into a situation where I would need a weapon.
> I'd love to get loads of food supplies unfortunately I have little space and $!
> 
> I guess my question to you Grimm, is what would you do step by step, if SHTF, and you only have whats in your Apt. (Duct tape windows. Talk to neighbors)
> ...


When we lived in the apartment the wood was kept under our bed. Now that we are up in the mountains the wood has been put to another use.

We also kept our plans a secret from the neighbors because they were the type that would rob you blind if given the chance. They'd let their own kids starve just so they wouldn't go hungry.(My daughter's room would stink of pot during the colder months because they would smoke inside their unit below us.)

If we didn't have food stores then we would have to make runs at night to find food. I use to take mental inventory of the fruit trees and gardens in the area so I knew where some food was. Food and water are first on our list after SHTF.

Building food stores does not need to cost an arm and a leg. If you food shop every week then add an extra day of food to your cart. At the end of a month you'd have 4 days of food. After 3 months you'd have almost 2 weeks. You can also contact the freeze dried food companies for free samples. I did this when we were in the city and ended up with 2 weeks of food for 4 people for free. I now have 3 months of FD food for 4 people in a duffle bag that fits under my bed or in the back of a closet. The bag isn't even full yet!

Storing food doesn't need to take up your whole home. The tiny hall closet in the apartment was where I stored most of our food stores and water. I even used the space behind the toilets to store jugs of water. What do people normally keep there?! Since our bedframe was a hallow platform frame I kept canned goods there and more water. I wish I had taken pictures before we moved. Now I have a basement I use for my stores.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

We all face challenges in prepping depending on our situations. Where to put all the stuff is one of those challenges and having a small space to start with compounds that challenge. On the other hand it sounds like you and your girlfriend are on the same page so you're ahead of a lot of people right there.

My suggestion is recognize that while bugging in is generally preferred, you obviously can not bug in for as long as someone with a 40 acre farm, so put some careful thought into bug out locations, which may simply be better situated family members homes. Once you exhaust your storage possibilities in your apartment, pre-position some stuff at your BOL. Remember a BOL doesn't have to be a farm. It is simply the place you plan to go if you have to evacuate.

Regarding your weapon situation, you have the advantage of living in Texas which is a very gun friendly locale. Your biggest need is in home defense and being in an apartment you run a huge risk of over-penetration of walls if you discharge anything. Depending on what you and your girfriend are comfortable with, you might consider a .410 or 20 ga shotgun loaded with birdshot or rock salt.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

If I lived in an apartment, the first thing i would do is get set up to barricade the doors and windows. Once I was sufficiently shut in, Id figure an escape route and a place to go. From the second floor, this would likely be a rope ladder out of a window away from the front door. Next, BOB's need to be made ready. My focus would be on making it blend in and light weight. Next would come water and hygene. If the toilet stops flushing, you must have some way of dealing with your waste. I would want lots of stored water. Then food. Dried and canned foods can be stockpiled without using up a lot of space. I wouldnt be looking to bug in for more than maybe a month, and really just long enough for it to be safe to leave. The more pressing focus for me would be the ability to get out in case of fire or natural disaster. If its TEOTWAKI, I just want to be able to choose the time of my leaving.

Barricading the doors and windows will buy you some time. the first round of looters will move on to easier targets. I wouldnt be there for the second round of more desperate, possibly organized, groups of roaming meat vehicles devoid of human compassion.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

First things first - find an easy and inexpensive way to store and use water. If the power went out, you may find that there is a lack of water. Many apartments use electric-pumps to fill cisterns on the higher levels that will then "drain" down to the apartments below - especially if the water-pressure in the city cannot push the water upto the higher levels.

The simplest route would be to get a water cooler from Walmart (or Costco, or where-ever) and a few jugs (estimate one jug per week per person for the expected duration of a situation) - keep the jugs full and ready. Combine that with the 2.5-gallon "cubes" for water that can reside in your fridge - keep them topped up all the time.

Beyond that, standard "ready-to-eat" meals in a can (like Pork-n-beans) that could be eaten cold are good to spend money on. A small propane BBQ w/ side-burner on the patio could be used as an oven, stove, etc to prepare meals when the electricity is out (check with your building manager about BBQ-usage on the property).


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lots of good advice, but I am going to side with Geek999 and advise you to seriously consider bug out plans. Apartments are short term bug in options _at best_ and offer very few renewable food or water options. Plus if weapons and security are amongst your last concerns, and you live in a state where guns are prevalent, what you do manage to stockpile might be yours for very long. So OPSEC needs to be very high on your list, along with compact calorie dense food stores, water, water filtration, first aid supplies, fire and an escape plan if you have to tuck tail and run. You can even bug out a friends house or a storage garage if need be. A BOL does not have to be a 200 acre ranch.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am stuck in an apartment like you about 35 mins west in ft worth area. Luckily my wife an I agreed on an apartment. We picked a complex at the end of a dead end road and we live on the third floor facing the road so I have a clear view (about 1/8 mile). Have the essentials: food and water stored for about 3 months. If the SHTF we would bug in until the initial looters left. First thing we would do is cover all the windows with black out curtains to eliminate light that people from the outside could see. Plus I don't advocate boarding up the windows because turning your place into a fortress creates curiosity and tells would be looters that you may have something useful. Being on the third floor we have a means to get out the back window if the front door is obstructed. To buy us more time I'd spray paint signs for either chemical spills or dead body biohazards all over my building to deter people from coming near. Might even kill an animal and leave it in the hall to get a good death smell in the air. We have cats and we would "borrow" their kitty litter for our waste management. BOBs are packed and when its clear my family would bug out to our BOL. Just hope the SHTF event doesn't effect my truck.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For those of you choosing to bug in, especially in apartment, it is important to know how the gov't will mark your door (so you can do so in advance).


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> For those of you choosing to bug in, especially in apartment, it is important to know how the gov't will mark your door (so you can do so in advance).


Dumb question, what are those markings called? I would like to google some more info on it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I also live in an apartment. At least until I graduate and get out of this city. Kudos on the first place. Its always exciting to have a new place to get used to.

I was robbed the 2nd week of living here. That definitely made me think of some security measures. I bought one of those bars you wedge under the door handle that extends diagonally to the floor. I replaced all of my window locks with bump proof locks. I asked for that at home depot and the guy knew what I was talking about. I bought pieces of wood measured to my windows I can drill into the frame to prevent someone from raising the window. Note: be careful with too much permanent or hard to remove security measures as they may prevent exfil or rescue (apt fire for ex). Dark covering for windows is a great idea. And a whole lotta ammo. I have a 20 gauge with enough birdshot to discourage a crowd. I can go up from there. GET A GUN SAFE!!! My ak was stolen in the robbery (insert teary eyed sniffle here). RENTERS INSURANCE!!!! My renters insurance allowed me to upgrade weaponry and add to my preps.

When moving into the apartment I had to adjust what food I stocked. I started buying a lot more canned goods that did not require water or significant energy to prepare. If you are looking for a grain to stock I suggest small grain cous cous because it is calorie dense, only requires 1 cup water per cup of grain, and you just add to boiling water take it off heat and let it sit. No simmering lessens fuel requirements. I have a weber grill and a coleman dual fuel stove with an added propane attachment. Be careful storing fuel in an apartment due to fire concerns and know the rules your complex has about what combustables are ok to have in your apartment! For water I got I think the exact water dispenser someone put a pic up of. It costs me a dollar 50 to fill up a five gallon container at publix. Buy one container every month. 6 bucks round about. I keep about 40 gallons I estimate will last me about a month. I also purchased a water barrell and what I would need to cut into and redirect the water flow into it from the drainspout that is right next to my porch and have a water purifier. Keep the weight limit of your patio in mind!!! Water is heavy. I really only plan to use it as grey water to flush toilets and water my porch plants though. My secondary toilet option is a food grade barrell with a toilet seat and a box of 1000 toilet disposal bags I got at a survival store. If you cant find a brand let me know and Ill dig em out for the brand name. Havent tried em out so I dont know if they are any better than just a good trash bag. I would love to have a solar generator for my small chest freezer but its not in the budget right now. Living in dallas a solar panel and a 12 volt fan would probably be a wise choice.

Dallas Fort Worth has some extremely shady parts of town with quite a collection of hoodlums. Be prepared to bug out. I keep all of my preps in tupperware containers that would be easy to pack up quickly if my truck is an option. Scout bug out locations. Your problem is going to areas with water. Water isnt as plentiful as it is here in GA. Try and find an out of the way spring that is off the beaten path and create caches a mile or two from it. 

Finally.......OPSEC OPSEC OPSEC!!!! If your neighbors are like mine you dont want them to know you have a pot to piss in much less preps. Start saving for that home that will make a good bol just like Im doing. Cant wait for the day myself! By the way almost all of what I did was advice directly from the awesome folks on this site. You found a good spot with some really smart folks. I have yet to have a question I did not receive a solid answer from someone that actually knew what they were talking about. Look forward to having you around and if you need help wiyh anything dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow guys. So much awesome advice, and thank you all for the good wishes!
I'm literally gunna sit down tomorrow and write everything down and assimilate everything. And I'll probably have more questions then!

And I'm definately working on water jugs I picked up a couple of 14 gallon containers.

And as far as the markings go, in an event as such, would you wanna mark your own door, and what do y'all think we should mark?


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> For those of you choosing to bug in, especially in apartment, it is important to know how the gov't will mark your door (so you can do so in advance).


Awesome. I was hoping you'd chime in and elaborate on the markings Sentry.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We call them Fema Evac Codes, but they are part of the FEMA FOG (Field Operations Guide). But here is all the info you should ever need on door markings:

http://dart.arc.nasa.gov/Recon/BUILDI~1Rev1.pdf

I would definitely want to mark mine as containing some type of hazard, structural and otherwise. The plan is to make sure no one wants to come in. Also don't just mark your building or home, you need to hit several structures. Personally I would actually check them before marking (especially if there is an actual victim inside that needs help). Or wait until FEMA or whomever is already in your area marking and then just mark your house.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

gabedelgado said:


> I have been prepping for almost 2 years, and I've finally moved in to my own/first apartment with my girlfriend and my pitbull. I've got most of the basics covered, alot of flashlights, batteries, candles. Pretty good first aid kits. Qute a few different filtration devices, and ways to store Water, I am however lacking in the "weapons" category since I only own a small rifle, now, bunch of knives, while my gf has pepper spray and stun gun. I also lack food supplies. Bottom line is I don't have $ to expand, so my question is: tomorrow SHTF, I decide to bug in, what are steps I need to take? List your own scenarios!


Are you old enough to own a handgun yet? If so I concentrate on keeping within the same caliber and maintain .44 mag and .22 lr so I can interchange between platforms.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

some buildings have a suspended ceiling between floors, to control noise, depending on the construction method, some times these areas can be used for storage.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> First things first - find an easy and inexpensive way to store and use water. If the power went out, you may find that there is a lack of water. Many apartments use electric-pumps to fill cisterns on the higher levels that will then "drain" down to the apartments below - especially if the water-pressure in the city cannot push the water upto the higher levels.
> 
> The simplest route would be to get a water cooler from Walmart (or Costco, or where-ever) and a few jugs (estimate one jug per week per person for the expected duration of a situation) - keep the jugs full and ready. Combine that with the 2.5-gallon "cubes" for water that can reside in your fridge - keep them topped up all the time.
> 
> Beyond that, standard "ready-to-eat" meals in a can (like Pork-n-beans) that could be eaten cold are good to spend money on. A small propane BBQ w/ side-burner on the patio could be used as an oven, stove, etc to prepare meals when the electricity is out (check with your building manager about BBQ-usage on the property).


This is nearly exactly what I do. I keep an extra 5 gallon jug per person on hand and it gets rotated. This is just the daily water rotation. I keep a few cases of bottled distilled water in half quart to 5 quart sizes. Each room has plastic crates at contain 3 day supply per person. In an emergency,, this could be used to extend the current food situation or keep each room isolated if need be. Being in plastic crates with lids and wheels also makes it easier to grab and go or even loaded onto my vehicle if an evacuation is needed. Faster than trying to grab stuff from all over the place. BOBs go in the vehicle first, then the crates. everything else added is a bonus.
My old camping gear has been relegated to BOB duty. I second the BBQ grill for the patio. Or even a camp stove/grill using the canisters. I personally use one of those single burnertoves you find in buffet lines or in crepe stations. They run on butane canisters that can be found in catering stores. Hardware or grocery might have them in your area as well.

I have a Goal Zero Nomad 7 and Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus solar charging kit for AA/AAA which will power my lights. Costco has Duracell AA/AAAs with duralock technology. Alkalines now have the shelf life of lithiums without the cost. Alkalines work well enough as long as the temps aren't freezing.

For food, I also second the pork and beans. Spam and corned beef. Canned veggies too. I particularly like the Campbell's and Progresso cannesoups. They have so much variety that you wouldn't get bored of them for a while. They have meat soups and ones with either rice, noodles, corn or potatoes. Protein and carbs are covered then. They have veggies in them as well. They also have all veggie ones. Good shelf life too.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I lived in a apartment once in the worst part of town, the complex was inside 8 foot walls with Constantine wire and broken glass bottles embedded in the concrete
Shootings every weekend, drunks fighting, it was a mess, anyway I was in the second floor, the first thing was to secured the door with a 3/4 sheet of plywood screw to the door and two 2x4 a cross the back of the door, the front window was my only window so I made a 1/2 plywood with a 1/4 inch steel plate screw into it ready to be attach to the concrete frame of the window not the window frame, I never had any problems and the manager like the idea so much she kept the window cover when I left. Space was limited so all the beds had a 12 inch high frame for plenty space underneath, plenty of water and my 12g shotgun loaded with buckshot's and slugs, like I said better to be ready than sorry.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

CHANGE THE LOCKS. Don't accept the landlord doing so, he kept a key that every maintenance man, rental rep, and whoever else blunders into the key drawer will have access to. What I used to do when I lived in apts, was to look at the name on the front door lock, then go out and buy another lock of the same name. Change the lock at night, and nobody should know you did it, until that fateful day someone from the landlord comes up and says that he tried to get into your apt when you were at work, and his key didn't work. (They will be quite miffed about it). The excuse is always maintenance, but there is very little that is so urgent they can't do it while you are home. You will also have proof at that point, that they are indeed snoopy as hell and unmindful of your right to privacy.
So, IF anyone complains, feign surprise, give them a 'new' spare key that does work....then go out and change them again. It is rare that you have to change them more than twice - most landlords 'get the hint' and only do maintenance when you are home to watch them. That excuse about emergencies is bogus anyway...if there is a fire, the fire dept will be using axes, not keys to get it. Get some renters insurance to cover genuine emergencies (its cheap as hell anyway and doggone nice to have) that could be exacerbated by the landlord having to wait til you are home to get in.

Second thing- put a key-locking knob on the linen closet, making it a more secure locking one. Again, nobody will notice (usually) and you will have a place to shut up your electronics, firearms, and what have you when you will not be home. Obviously, it will not keep a determined thief out, but it will thwart the much more common casual one. I did that for years, and the only people who noticed and asked why I did it, IMMEDIATELY copied the idea, a few even asked me to help them make their own 'lock closet'.

Apartments make for tenuous op-sec, but you can improve it quite a bit. Don't forget to add a peephole to the front door, but remember, someone can use it to look inside at you, too....make sure all they see is 'normal' boring stuff.

The first apartment is always the most exciting! Enjoy.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You could get a slingshot like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Barnett...759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eca7cee77

and taconite (iron ore) pellets for ammo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-Priced...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item41760c72be


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

No money for food but money for a dog? An extra job or extra shifts at the job you have?


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*cooking fuel......*

Here's some fuels I use, We have a pocket rocket, and 1 months feul for breakfast and dinner meals. Then you might also consider sterno wehave 20 cans, and 2 months worth of fuel tabs for the stove, just use a tuna can or chicken can to burn fuel in.

Have a back pack each with 1 week worth of freeze dried foods in it and all your camping gear, in case you have to leave!

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Okey Dokey
Hello Gabe sorry to have my first response to you be a harsh one.
Welcome to the forum dont let grumpy old men chase you off.
1 Get rid of pit bull.[get a breed that is more willing to hide or attack only on command]
1 MARRY the girlfriend.[or if your just kidding around and having fun with her dont share preps with someone who will be the most likely person to gut you when shtf ]
1 Get out of the appartment.[ please feel free not to respond with a long list of excuses that you think are reasons]


----------

